# MSviking 10/12 & 10/13



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I had the opportunity this past weekend to take two of my customers as well as one of their wives offshore this past weekend.

Bait was plentiful on the shelf rigs (props to James P. aka Hot Potato for giving the intel) After loading up the live well with hardtails we started headed to Horn Mt a few hours before sunset. Soaked live bait and chunked till around 9PM with zippo to show for our efforts! There were maybe 1/2 dozen boats there, too much for my comfort and with the tuna not snapping we moved over to Noble Globetrotter. As we approached Globetrotter the drillship told me to give them a 2 mi safety radius. I informed them that I was a 54' fishing vessel and asked for the reason. He then said we could approach but to stay on 16, which we did. Caught one nice YF at Globetrotter before 2 AM. At that point Barret and I decided to push on all night and head over to Maersk Developer.

At Developer we pulled the hooks on a couple nice YF before hooking a nice one that we had to fight the largest Mako I have ever seen for! At one point, Barret had a gaff in the head with the Mako holding on to the back end! It was wild. So wish I had video of that! Oh well, at least Barret won! After that the bite shut down.

A little after dawn we started trolling. Around 7 AM the wife of my customer hooked a nice little blue marlin. This really made the trip. It is so awesome to see someone catch their fist marlin that really gets pumped and she was pumped!

Weather was awesome, seas were perfect!

Loading the boat with hardtails









Mako bite that would have covered a 5 gallon bucket lid!









One of the tuna minus it's tail









Another tuna from the night









My customer fighting one of the YFT









My customer's wife fighting her blue









Her Blue









Sashimi being served up for lunch









Sashimi, steamed shrimp, wasabi, soy sauce and cocktail sauce! Yum yum!!









Fall is my favorite time of year to fish!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like another great trip, Robert.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice work Robert


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice ! One of these days........


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Great Report! Congrats on the Blue!!


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Super nice boat you have there. We were at horn too.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Great report. I always enjoy your details and pics.


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

a couple nice tuna and any bill is a great catch. nice weather, memories, and snacks!! nice report as usual.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Man I want to be one of your customers!!!

Jim


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Great report and pics...looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Great report Robert! Love your post and pics!!! Hope to one day fish with you on Jacquelyn!!! Great day on the water!


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice work !!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice report.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Trip!!! Congrats Team!


----------

